
The most prescient science fiction author you aren’t reading - Jun8
https://www.vox.com/the-highlight/2019/4/18/18282660/james-tiptree-jr-feminist-dystopian-science-fiction
======
Jun8
It's rare to see public accolades to Alice Sheldon, especially, as this
article notes, when gender politics are so mainstream. Almost all her fiction
was devoted to analyzing gender-related issues but in a widely innovative way.

Her story _Love Is the Plan the Plan Is Death_ is my favorite
([http://www.lightspeedmagazine.com/fiction/love-is-the-
plan-t...](http://www.lightspeedmagazine.com/fiction/love-is-the-plan-the-
plan-is-death/)), _With Delicate Mad Hands_ is a close second. _The Girl Who
Was Plugged in_ influenced _Neuromancer_
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17338035](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17338035)),
_Houston, Houston, Do You Read?_ is a classic
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Houston,_Houston,_Do_You_Read%...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Houston,_Houston,_Do_You_Read%3F))

From a well-written Amazon review of her story collection:

""Love is the plan..." is my favorite science fiction short story, and one of
the best short stories of any kind ever written. It has not a single human
character, and depicts the unbearably touching efforts of a gigantic, heavily-
armored, multi-limbed alien to tackle and solve three deadly problems faced by
his species, two internal--- stemming from instinctively programmed
behavior--- and one external, a global climate change. That he will fail, and
why he will fail, is evident early on from many clues fairly planted within
the narrative. But he does his level best, which is indeed far better than you
and I could hope to do, and like most Tiptree aliens, he is totally charming
and lovable throughout his hopeless task."

